# windows mobile 6.1 dos



## farstrider2001 (Aug 2, 2007)

i'm looking for dosbox thats compatible with winmo 6.1/6.5 for the ARM 11 proccessor


----------



## farstrider2001 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## tuottuontuot (Nov 26, 2009)

total commander


----------



## farstrider2001 (Aug 2, 2007)

not what i was looking for. i got a distribution of dos box to work but now i need to coorect the screen orientation issues


----------

